# Otomedius_Excellent_JAP_XBOX360-KFC



## FAST6191 (Apr 20, 2011)

<b>Otomedius_Excellent_JAP_XBOX360-KFC</b>

No idea on region locking. Shockingly a US release is pegged for late June.

Konami's turn to do the shoot 'em up circle.

Borrowing the Amazon US description

Classic Gradius-style gameplay gets a stunning update. Experience 2D side-scrolling shoot-em-up gameplay like never before.
Brilliant graphics and an excellent soundtrack. Environments are rendered in hi-definition and complemented by thrilling music.
Lovely characters to pilot through an expanded world. Choose from nine characters on-disc to battle through all-new stages of thrilling shmup action!
Exciting multiplayer. Team up with a friend or two over Xbox Live Arcade or on one Xbox 360 to get help obtaining hard-to-get items!
Eye-popping Gallery mode. View your unlocked stills and graphics in a new Gallery that grows as you progress through the game.

The lovely ladies of Otomedius Gorgeous arrive in the US for the first time in Otomedius Excellent!, the highly anticipated sequel to the Japan-exclusive arcade hit! Featuring heart-pounding classic Gradius-style shoot-em-up gameplay, a dazzling array of stunning visuals, and thrilling multiplayer action, Otomedius Excellent! is sure to be the must-own shooter of the year. 

<b>Video</b> (Developer game conference overview)
[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3Uydv-8AcLc[/youtube]

<b>Boxart</b>
<img src="http://pix.gbatemp.net/32303/otomediusexcellent360kfc.jpg" border="0" class="linked-image" />



Spoiler: NFO



<!--c1--><div class='codetop'>CODE</div><div class='codemain'><!--ec1-->▓▓▓MMMHMM==;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓MMHMMMM;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓MMMMM;;;;;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ=M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓MMM;;;M;;;;;; ,;;ÂÂ;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓M▓M;;MMMMMMMM;;;=;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;ÂÂ ;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂ
HMM▓▓M=;MM▓▓MMMMM;;;;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;, ;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓MMMMM=;MM▓MMH;=;;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;; ;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
MMMMM;==M▓▓M====;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;ÂÂ-;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ███ 
▓MM;;;;=MMM==---;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;:;;=MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█████████
MM;;,.,;M▓M=---=;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;=;;==MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓MM;;, MM▓M=---=;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :=;;===M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓M;; MM▓▓M==--=;;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ :=;;=MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
X▓M;;;M▓▓▓MM;---==;;;,ÂÂ ,;MMÂÂ;;;;MMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
X▓MM;;M▓▓▓MM;===-====;ÂÂ;MMMÂÂ ;;;MHHM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
X▓▓M;;MM░MM;=MM=-==;=;ÂÂ ,;MMMM░MMMMMHMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
X▓▓M;;;M░M;-=MMM;;=;=; MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓M;=;MMM==;MMMM;=;=;MM░░░░MMMM░MMMMMMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
M▓▓M;=;MMMMMMMM░MMMMMMMM░░MMMMMM░M;MMMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
MM▓▓MM;MHMM░░░░M░░░░MMM░░░░MMMMM░M;MHMMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
▓M▓▓MMMMMMMMMMMM░░░MMMMMMMMMMMMMMM MMMMMMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ █ÂÂÂÂ 
▓MM▓▓▓MMMMHMMMM░░░░M; MMMM;;ÂÂÂÂMMÂÂMM;;▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ 
▓MM▓MMMHHHHMMMMMMMMMM;;MM==;,, M;ÂÂMM;=MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓MM▓MMMHHHMMM;;;;MMMM; ,,;;=;;,,;ÂÂÂÂM;=M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓HM▓▓MMHHMMMM=;;;;MMM; ;;;=;; ,ÂÂÂÂ M;MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓MMM▓▓MHHHM;;;;;;MMM;ÂÂ,;;;;.ÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ 
▓MMM▓▓HHHHMM;;;;MMMMM;ÂÂ;MMM;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ,;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓MMHHHHHM;;;==MMMMM;;;;MMMMM;,;; ;;;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓MMHHHHHMM;;=MMMMMMMMMMMM;MMMM=;;;;;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓MMMHHHHHM;;MMHHHHHHHMMÂÂ MMMMM;;;;;;M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓MMMMHHHHMMMMHHMMMMMMM.ÂÂ ,MMMMM;;=;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓
▓▓▓▓MMMHHHHMMMHMMMM=;;;;ÂÂ;,;MMMM,,=;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓MHHHHHHHHHM=;;,;;MMMMMMMMHM= ;=M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHHMMMMHMMMMMMHMHHMMHHMMM; ;=M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHHM;MMHMMMHHMMMMMMMMMMMM; ;=M▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMMHM;;MHHHHHHMMMMMM;=MM;; ,;MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂ███████ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMMHHM=MMHHHHMMM;;;;;;,;;;;=MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHM;MHMHHHHMM;;;,ÂÂ,,;;;;=MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMHMMMMMMHHHMMM,,;,ÂÂ;=;===;MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHMM;MMMHHHMMM;;,;ÂÂ ;;;=;=;=MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ ██ÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMHHMMMMMHHMMM;;;ÂÂ ,;MM;;;=,;=MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMHHMMMMMHHHM,;;,ÂÂ;MM;;;,=;;;MMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHHHMMHHHHMMÂÂÂÂ;;MMM;;;;; ;;=MM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHMHHMMMMHHM;ÂÂÂÂ;MMMMMM ;:ÂÂ ,;;MMMMMMMMMMÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMMHMMMHMMMMHHM;ÂÂÂÂ;MMMMMÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂ;;;;;;;===MÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓▓▓▓▓▓▓MMHHHM;MMHHHHHMMÂÂÂÂ;MMMM$ÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂ ;;ÂÂÂÂ,;;;ÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓MMMMMMMHM;;MMMHHHHM;;;MM▓M%ÂÂ ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ,;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓▓▓▓▓MMMHMMMM;;=;MMHHHMM;;;;M▓M;ÂÂÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ
▓▓▓MMMM▓MM;MMM; ;;MMMMMMM=MMMMMMMM;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ███ 
MMMMMM▓▓MM;MMM=ÂÂ ;;MMMMM=M▓M▓▓▓▓MM;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ ██
MMMMMMMMM;;MM;ÂÂ $MMMMHHHMM▓▓▓▓▓▓▓M ,=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ ██ 
MMMMMMM;=;;MMMÂÂ M▓▓▓▓▓▓MM▓▓▓▓▓▓MMM ,;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
MMM;MM==-; ,MMMÂÂ MM▓▓▓MHM▓▓MMMMMM,ÂÂ;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ
;;;;;;=-=; ;MMÂÂÂÂM▓▓▓MMMM▓HMMMM;;, ;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ÂÂ 
,, ,;;==;, ;MM;ÂÂ MMMMM ▓▓▓▓▓M;;;;;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████ÂÂ
ÂÂ;;;;;;ÂÂ ;MMÂÂ;MM;ÂÂM▓▓▓▓MÂÂ;;;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;MMÂÂ ;;-ÂÂM▓▓▓▓MMÂÂ ;;=,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂ;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;MM; ;;,ÂÂ ▓▓▓▓▓▓MÂÂÂÂ ;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;MM;;;ÂÂÂÂM▓▓▓▓▓MÂÂÂÂÂÂ=ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;MM;;ÂÂÂÂ M▓▓MM▓▓MÂÂÂÂ;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,;MMÂÂÂÂÂÂ MM▓MM▓▓MÂÂÂÂ ,ÂÂÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;MMÂÂÂÂÂÂ;M▓MMM▓MÂÂÂÂÂÂ███████ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂM▓MMM▓MM ███ ███ ███ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;=;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ M▓▓MM▓▓M ███████ ████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;=;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ M▓▓MMM▓M ██████ÂÂ███ÂÂ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ M▓▓M M▓M,██████ÂÂ███ÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;=;ÂÂÂÂÂÂM▓▓M MMM ███████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;ÂÂÂÂ ;M▓M @MÂÂ███ ███████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂ M▓M;ÂÂÂÂ███ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ,;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂMMMMÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ;;,ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ;.ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ █ÂÂ██ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
██████████████████████████████████████████████████████████ÂÂ █ÂÂ █████ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
░░░░▓▓▓░░░░░▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░░███ÂÂ █ÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ
░▓▓░░░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░▓▓▓▓▓░░░░░░▓▓▓░░█ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ
░░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ 
█░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██
█▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ*****PRESENTS*****ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█▓░░ GameType:............................ShootingÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
░░░▓ Region:..............................JAP/ASIAÂÂ░░▓█
░░▓▓ Release:.............................04/20/11ÂÂ░▓▓█
█▓░░ Source:..............................DVD9ÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█
█▓▓░ Media:...............................iSOÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓░░█
█░░░ FileName:............................kfc-oeÂÂÂÂ▓▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█░▓▓ RaRs:................................73X100MÂÂ ▓▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█░▓▓ Company:.............................KonamiÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█░░▓ Language:............................JapanÂÂÂÂ ░░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ █████████ÂÂ 
█▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ
█▓░░ http://www.play-asia.com/Otomedius_ExcellentÂÂ ░░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ
░░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░░ÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ
░▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░░ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
░░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░▓█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ░░▓█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ
█▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░░ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
░░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ
░▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█ÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂ ██ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
░░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█▓░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░░▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█▓░░▓▓░░░░░░▓▓░░░░░▓░░▓▓▓▓░░░░░▓░░▓▓▓░░░░░▓▓▓░░░░░░░░░░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ ███████ÂÂ 
███░░░░████░░░░███████░░░░░██████░░░░░███░░░░███████████ÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████████ 
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ█████ 
█▓▒██▒▒▒██▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒▒▒███▒▒▒▒█████▒▒▒▒██▒▒▒███▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███
█▓█▒██████████▒███████▒████████▒██████▒▒▒███████████▒▒▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▓██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
██░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ***GAMEÂÂINFORMATION***ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
█▓█▓ http://www.play-asia.com/Otomedius_ExcellentÂÂ █░▓█
█▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓█
█▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
█▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ 
█▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂ 
█▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ 
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂ 
█▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂ █ÂÂ
█▓░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ ███ 
█▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █████████ÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████████ÂÂ 
██░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████████ÂÂÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ █ÂÂ █ 
█▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ██
█▓█▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ ██ 
█▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███████ÂÂ
█▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂ█ÂÂ
███▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂ █ÂÂ 
█▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ 
█▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ
█▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▒▓▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓▓▓▒▒▓▓██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
████████████████████████████████████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ 
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ 
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ***GROUPÂÂ INFORMATION***ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓We are now looking for:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓Who Can Supply NEW ps2/xbox/pcgame/app BeforeÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓Store Retail DatesÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓Who Can Supply ER/US/KR 100M Linux BoxÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ 
▓██▓Who Can Supply HardwareÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓(Console/ModChip/PC/MaC/Linux Box)ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ █ÂÂ█ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓1ooM+ Site For AffilÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂ██████ÂÂ ███ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓1oM+ Site Dump For Exclusive UsagÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂ █████ÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂcontact us:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂ███████ÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ 
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂ[email protected]ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ▓██▓ÂÂ█████ÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂ 
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓██▓ÂÂÂÂ ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂ
▓██████████████████████████████████████████████████████▓ÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ
█▓▓█▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓▓▓█████▓▓▓▓▓▓███▓▓▓▓▓████▓▓▓▓████ÂÂ ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂ █ 
░██░█████░██████░█████████░░░████████░███████░░██████░░█ ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█
█░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░░█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █
█░░▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ █ÂÂÂÂ █
█▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ***GROUPÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂGREETS***ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ██████ÂÂÂÂ█
█░▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ 
█▓▓▓ TGP HOTiSO CAUiSO GANT WjR XWaR SQUARE DMUÂÂÂÂ ▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ██ 
█▓▓▓ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ▓▓▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█ÂÂÂÂ███ÂÂ████ÂÂ
█░▓▓░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░▓█ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█████ÂÂ 
████████████████████████████████████████████████████████ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ█<!--c2--></div><!--ec2-->


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 20, 2011)

Great to see these coming out. Otomedius is pretty much the new parodius, and seeing as how parodius is my fave SHMUP series, I hope these sell well so konami might bring back the true king of crazy shmups! This is close to paro, but every ship is a pretty girl. Paro's got a MUCH better variety, including dudes riding paper airplanes, penguins and octopi, and still has its fair share of girls too.

Well, any nonsense shmup from konami is good news to me, anyway. Otomedius is literally "Maiden Gradius" while Parodius is simply "Gradius Parody" in english, so both are silly concepts.


----------



## Rockman GFF (Apr 21, 2011)

```
Checking default.xex
ÂÂÂÂ Original PE Filename:ÂÂOtomediusX.exe
ÂÂÂÂ Original PE Timestamp: 2011/02/14 11:35:41
ÂÂÂÂ Game Name:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ ????????
ÂÂÂÂ No Avatar Awards
ÂÂÂÂ Achievements:ÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ40 Achievements totaling 1000 Gamerscore
ÂÂÂÂ XEX CRC = A5BB676F
ÂÂÂÂ XEX Media ID: F39A8E8FA60F4F67C6FFD760-3CE88488

Region Code: 0x0000FD00
ÂÂÂÂ NTSC/J (Excludes China)

Checking SS
ÂÂÂÂ Timestamp of Authoring: 2011/02/14 00:00:00
ÂÂÂÂ Timestamp of Mastering: 2011/03/03 11:51:41
ÂÂÂÂ SS Version: 1
ÂÂÂÂ SS CRC = 54726BB0 (RawSS = FC3C07BC)
ÂÂÂÂ SS Media ID: F39A8E8FA60F4F67C6FFD760-3CE88488 (matches game)
SS looks valid
```

I have a Japanese Xbox coming my way anyway. So I can play the first one and once done, I can move over to the second.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thanks for that Rockman GFF. I assume most shooter fans have already sprung for a Japanese/region modded or JTAG 360 by now anyway.

@ Others in case you missed it in the first post it looks like it is still set for a later June release
http://www.siliconera.com/2011/04/21/konam...dius-excellent/
http://www.gamefaqs.com/xbox360/997503-otomedius-excellent
http://www.amazon.com/Otomedius-Excellent-.../dp/B003WY86NE/


----------

